# uno spicchio di sole



## zipp404

_Uno spicchio d'arancia o di limone, uno spicchio di mela, di pera o di torta, uno spicchio di luna, un barretto a spicchi, uno spicchio sferico_: tutti questi sono locuzioni sostantivali facilmente afferrabili.

Non capisco molto bene però _*perché * questa forma _ (quella dello _*spicchio*_) viene attribuita alla _* luce del sole all'alba*_, ad esempio, nel contesto seguente:

Alla porta c'era una carrozzella ... il vetturino ci aiutò a salire ... La carrozza si mosse ...  Non era ancora giorno, ma non era più notte, l'aria era grigia ... Passammo il Tevere a Ponte Garibaldi ... Prendemmo per via Nazionale e già l'aria si faceva meno grigia e in cima alla Torre di Nerone si vedeva *uno spicchio rosa di sole*.

Cercando su Google una immagine corrispondente alla locuzione, ne ho trovata questa del tramonto: http://principasticcio.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/spicchio_di_sole.jpg

*Mi chiedo*:  Si dirà "_*spicchio *_ di sole" non a causa della _*forma *_ della luce, ma piuttostto per via dell'_*intensità o debolezza*_ della luce, cioè nel senso di una _luce *parziale* all'alba o al tramonto __?_

_*Gra  zie*_


----------



## stella_maris_74

Zipp, significa semplicemente che si vedeva un pezzetto di sole, una porzione del disco del sole (il resto era nascosto, probabilmente fra le nuvole visto che l'aria era "grigia" - cioè il cielo era nuvoloso).
Il pezzetto di sole è rosa perché all'alba assume quel colore.


----------



## zone noire

stella_maris_74 said:


> Zipp, significa semplicemente che si vedeva un pezzetto di sole, una porzione del disco del sole (il resto era nascosto, probabilmente fra le nuvole visto che l'aria era "grigia" - cioè il cielo era nuvoloso).


 
Esatto, oppure non era ancora completamente sorto, essendo il racconto ambientato all'alba.


----------



## infinite sadness

Si chiama spicchio perchè richiama alla mente la forma dello spicchio della frutta a spicchi.


----------



## laurentius87

Comunque, Zipp, direi che _spicchio_ si usa più tipicamente con la frutta (specie i frutti come gli agrumi o il bulbo dell'aglio, che sono proprio composti di spicchi) che con le torte. Certo, è vero, il Devoto-Oli segnala pure queste, ma in un senso più estensivo, come «parte di un intero che nella forma assomigli a uno spicchio».


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> la _* luce del sole all'alba*_,
> ...
> Non era ancora giorno, ma non era più notte,
> ...
> si vedeva *uno spicchio rosa di sole*.






zone noire said:


> non era ancora completamente sorto, essendo il racconto ambientato all'alba.




Come questo, ma rovesciato e rosa.

Personalmente avevo sentito lo spicchio d'aglio, lo spicchio della frutta a spicchi (gli agrumi) e "spicchio" nel senso figurato, come ora il sole.  Ma la torta non riesco a capire come si faccia a tagliarla a forma di spicchio, perché non è sferica. No?  
Avrò poca fantasia, ma io ho sempre mangiato la torta tagliata a "fette"...
  Sono piuttosto tradizionalista, perché uso "spicchio" solo quando viene creati dalla natura (agrumi e aglio) e non con l'altra frutta, come le mele e le pere: anche quelle le taglio a fette.


----------



## zipp404

ursu-lab said:


> Come questo, ma rovesciato e rosa.


  Adesso è *chiarissimo*: uno spicchio visto *lateralmente*, *di traverso*, assume la forma di un *semicerchio*_* !*_  Il sole sorgeva, *spuntava*, e non se ne vedeva che uno spicchio, cioè un pezzeto della prima metà.



ursu-lab said:


> Personalmente avevo sentito lo spicchio d'aglio, lo spicchio della frutta a spicchi (gli agrumi) e "spicchio" nel senso figurato, come ora il sole.  Ma la torta non riesco a capire come si faccia a tagliarla a forma di spicchio, perché non è sferica. No?
> Avrò poca fantasia, ma io ho sempre mangiato la torta tagliata a "fette"...
> Sono piuttosto tradizionalista, perché uso "spicchio" solo quando viene creati dalla natura (agrumi e aglio) e non con l'altra frutta, come le mele e le pere: anche quelle le taglio a fette.



Ecco uno spicchio di torta: [sì, certo, è una fetta ma ha la forma di uno spicchio _*triangulare *_] http://www.capetowndailyphoto.com/uploaded_images/chocolate_cake_IMG_5436-775885.jpg

Queste invece sono fette [_*quadrati*_]:  *1.* http://www.countryliving.com/cm/countryliving/images/slice-sponge-cake-rep0505-de.jpg

*2.* http://shetalkslikejune.com/wp-content/2009/06/rye_bread.jpg

_*Gra  zie*_


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Comunque il contesto sembra abbastanza romano e nel Centro Italia 'uno spicchio di sole' si dice, è un'espressione che si usa, e il senso è stato ampiamente spiegato... 



stella_maris_74 said:


> Zipp, significa semplicemente che si vedeva un pezzetto di sole, una porzione del disco del sole (il resto era nascosto, probabilmente fra le nuvole visto che l'aria era "grigia" - cioè il cielo era nuvoloso).
> Il pezzetto di sole è rosa perché all'alba assume quel colore.


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> Ecco uno spicchio di torta: [sì, certo, è una fetta ma ha la forma di uno spicchio _*triangulare *_] http://www.capetowndailyphoto.com/uploaded_images/chocolate_cake_IMG_5436-775885.jpg



Ciao Zipp, in italiano si chiama "fetta di torta", non importa la forma, basta che venga tagliata col coltello. L'uso di spicchio in questo contesto è una specie di "raffinatezza" che si potrebbe applicare a tutto, anche al pane (o al sole...), ma non credo di averlo mai sentito usare.


----------



## Necsus

Dal Treccani:
Per estens., parte di frutti di media grandezza tagliata in forma simile, e spec. a quarti: _uno s. di mela_, _di pera_; parte di altre cose, per lo più rotonde o rotondeggianti, che nella forma ricordi uno spicchio: _uno s. di *torta*_; _uno s. di *luna*_; _uno s. di Piazza del Campidoglio_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Necsus said:


> Dal Treccani:
> Per estens., parte di frutti di media grandezza tagliata in forma simile, e spec. a quarti: _uno s. di mela_, _di pera_; parte di altre cose, per lo più rotonde o rotondeggianti, che nella forma ricordi uno spicchio: _uno s. di *torta*_; _uno s. di *luna*_; _uno s. di Piazza del Campidoglio_.



L'avevano già detto :



laurentius87 said:


> Comunque, Zipp, direi che _spicchio_ si  usa più tipicamente con la frutta (specie i frutti come gli agrumi o il  bulbo dell'aglio, che sono proprio composti di spicchi) che con le  torte. Certo, è vero, il Devoto-Oli segnala pure queste, ma in un senso  più estensivo, come «parte di un intero che nella forma assomigli a uno  spicchio».



Ma sarebbe curioso sapere quanti italiani mangiano uno "spicchio" di torta... Cioè, certo che si può dire, fatto sta che io l'ho scoperto ieri, quindi molto usato non dev'essere. Per non parlare dello "spicchio" di una piazza , l'altro esempio del Treccani... Si usa a Roma?


----------



## Necsus

ursu-lab said:


> L'avevano già detto :


Non mi sembra che nella discussione sia già presente questa citazione del Treccani, né quelle di altri vocabolari, a parte il rimando di Laurentius al Devoto Oli, ma forse non le vedo io...


----------



## ursu-lab

zipp404 said:


> _Uno spicchio d'arancia o di limone, uno spicchio di mela, di pera o di torta, uno spicchio di luna, un berretto a spicchi, uno spicchio sferico_:



La mia domanda era *se *e *dove *si usa, *abitualmente* e *in modo preferenziale*, chiedere in un bar o una pasticceria uno spicchio di torta al posto di "fetta", quando viene tagliata così. 
Il mio dubbio è che, da qualche parte in Italia, si applichi comunemente questa distinzione tra fetta rettangolare (fetta) e triangolare (spicchio) per definire un pezzo di torta.
Quindi, per estensione, ne dedurrei che dalle stesse parti si userà dire anche uno "spicchio di caciotta". O no?


----------



## infinite sadness

Beh, a questo punto anche "uno spicchio di pizza" si dovrebbe poter dire (anche se io non l'ho mai sentito).


----------



## ursu-lab

infinite sadness said:


> Beh, a questo punto anche "uno spicchio di pizza" si dovrebbe poter dire (anche se io non l'ho mai sentito).



Appunto, nemmeno io. Eppure si tratta del taglio tipico della pizza, e anche della caciotta... 
Rispetto alla mela, per es., uso "spicchi" solo quando preparo la crostata, per sottolineare la forma particolare del taglio della mela nella decorazione della torta, ma non lo userei in modo "spontaneo" per mangiare il frutto tagliato. Chiederei semplicemente un pezzo/una fetta di mela.


----------



## vale_new

ursu-lab said:


> L'avevano già detto :
> 
> 
> 
> Ma sarebbe curioso sapere quanti italiani mangiano uno "spicchio" di torta... Cioè, certo che si può dire, fatto sta che io l'ho scoperto ieri, quindi molto usato non dev'essere. Per non parlare dello "spicchio" di una piazza , l'altro esempio del Treccani... Si usa a Roma?


 
Non molto, ma se lo sentissi penserei alla porzione di piazza illuminata dal sole o dalla luna, o a quella in ombra. 

Lo spicchio di torta, se è uno zuccotto o un profiterol...


----------



## Blackman

_Spicchio di pizza_ è usatissimo, il nome di una nota catena ci gioca pure su.....


----------



## ursu-lab

Blackman said:


> _Spicchio di pizza_ è usat*issimo*



-issimo indica un superlativo.  Dove? (a parte i nomi dei locali commerciali)


----------



## vale_new

Si usa spicchio di pizza, ma anche trancio, fetta, pezzo


----------



## ursu-lab

vale_new said:


> Si usa spicchio di pizza, ma anche trancio, fetta, pezzo



Dalle mie parti (Emilia), oltre a "fetta/pezzo" o l'espressione "pizza al taglio", _trancio _è senz'altro il nome tipico quando viene tagliata a pezzi rettangolari da una teglia di grandi dimensioni.
Quindi "spicchio di pizza" si usa in Sardegna?


----------



## vale_new

Nel Centro e nel Sud si utilizza con le pizze tonde grandi al taglio, che però non sono molto comuni, più note le pizze nelle 'spasette' o teglie rettangolari.


----------



## marco.cur

Mai sentito spicchio di pizza, nè spicchio di torta. Al massimo potrebbe capitare di sentire frasi del tipo "ne voglio solo uno spicchio", intendendo un pezzettino, o un angolino, di pizza molto piccolo, giusto per assaggiare.

Anche perché la torta è quasi sempre tonda e le fette di torta sono tipicamente triangolari. La pizza è spesso tonda e le relative fette sono conosciute come tranci.

Per le mele, "mele tagliate a spicchi" si dice (a forma di spicchio), ma "spicchi di mela" non capita spesso di sentirlo.

Uno spicchio di sole, o di luna, suona poetico, uno spicchio di mela o di torta di poetico non ha niente. Ed è per questo che in senso estensivo normalmente si usa per la luna ed il sole, ma non per le torte e le pizze.


----------



## vale_new

Non direi, la pizza a taglio è rettangolare, alla pala o in spasetta (in teglia), ma a volte le pizze al taglio sono grandi e tonde, simili a quelle che si vedono fuori dall'Italia e in quel caso 'spicchio' = porzione pretagliata.


----------

